# Coconut Scent



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Guys, going back a few years I bought a Coconut Spray scent from Chemical Guys. 

This has since been discontinued, so does anyone know of any other Spray based coconut scents being available?

Thanks Tom


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Little trees makes a coconut spray can, but the scent just isn't as good as the actual tree......I wouldn't recommend their spray

Coconut is one of my faves, and aside for little trees, Yankee Candle's Coconut Bay is excellent and they make it in a room spay (perfect for cars) that I WOULD recommend


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Forbez said:


> Hi Guys, going back a few years I bought a Coconut Spray scent from Chemical Guys.
> 
> This has since been discontinued, so does anyone know of any other Spray based coconut scents being available?
> 
> Thanks Tom


mate ive got some instafinish 5L coconut freshener. Can dilute it or use it neat like i do. its water based and can use it in your own spray bottle. Smells good 

got mine from here
http://www.shinearama.co.uk/insta-finish-coconut-air-freshener.html


----------



## Gilfishman (May 28, 2013)

Don't know if this will help,,but I use a dressing called smartwax ,,for interior dash,rubber,vinyl,ect that smells like coconut:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Angelwax do a interior plastic gel that smells of coconut, I got a sample in the last Waxybox and I love it. Its like being on holiday when using it as all you can smell is Hawian Tropic sun oil, lifts my mood loads


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

+1 for angel wax angel


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Pina Colada smells of Coconut too so maybe worth looking for some of that


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the OP was after a spray as oppose to cleaning waxes with coconut scent.

Piña colada does have hints of coconut in it but if your a air freshener expert like me there is a difference.

OP if your into tropical type smells, try Febreze Caribbean Paradise, has hints of coconut and smells like a tropical beach, find it in tesco or asda for £2-£3. Defo give that a try......you won't be dissopointed

Also here's a list of insta finish products, I highly recommend them, cherry being my favourite
http://www.instafinish.com/car-air-fresheners?page=1


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

What about this? Never tried it myself though, but have used this seller a few times.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALIFORNIA-SCENTS-CAR-AIR-FRESHNER-CAPISTRANO-COCONUT-/170464365816


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Auto finesse spritz interior detail spray smells similar to CG coconut

Also California scents do coconut air freshener that is lovely - i4detailing do them , just search for 'car scents' and its the Capistrano coconut. www.i4detailing.co.uk


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

donnyboy said:


> What about this? Never tried it myself though, but have used this seller a few times.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALIFORNIA-SCENTS-CAR-AIR-FRESHNER-CAPISTRANO-COCONUT-/170464365816





gazzi123 said:


> Auto finesse spritz interior detail spray smells similar to CG coconut
> 
> Also California scents do coconut air freshener that is lovely - i4detailing do them , just search for 'car scents' and its the Capistrano coconut. www.i4detailing.co.uk


i think its weak and doesnt last long compared to there other scents though


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

i agree its not super strong, but to me the CG Coconut is near enough (to my nose) the same smell as the california scents coconut


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Just bought some coconut air freshener from Angel Wax and also some pineapple, the pineapple smells like pineapple chunks the sweets.


----------



## Car Air Freshener Shop (May 15, 2009)

The reason why there isn't too many coconut smelling fragrances available is because it's too mild to make in to an effective scent. Naturally, coconut is a very light scent anyway.

The issue is, in concentrating the fragrance, it smells less and less like coconut. As mentioned, there's one by California Scents, but if you want the truth? It's very light and it wont last long.

Your best bet? Chop a few coconuts in half and bang a few under the seats!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Shariain said:


> Just bought some coconut air freshener from Angel Wax and also some pineapple, the pineapple smells like pineapple chunks the sweets.


How did you get this? Can't see it on their site?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea, I agree
Just bought some California tins of Coconut and Pineapple. After a week or two of the Coconut, I threw in a Pineapple too....not a bad combo...


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Natalie said:


> How did you get this? Can't see it on their site?


Went in to visit @Angelwax HQ


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Shariain said:


> Went in to visit @Angelwax HQ


Ooooh, I'm a bit too far away  I want some 

Will have to ask them about it.


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

The cherry one is really nice too.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Shariain said:


> The cherry one is really nice too.


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

They have lots of new stuff that's not on there website yet might be worth giving them a phone with an order.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I think I'll drop them a mail and ask for a product list  Could do with some fabric cleaner anyway, oh and some more shampoo :argie:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Shariain said:


> Just bought some coconut air freshener from Angel Wax and also some pineapple, the pineapple smells like pineapple chunks the sweets.


Where are they? I'm sure I've seen a sign down near Braehead?


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't know about a sign but yes they are down that way. See pm


----------



## masterpartha (Jun 8, 2013)

M20fes said:


> I
> Also here's a list of insta finish products, I highly recommend them, cherry being my favourite
> http://www.instafinish.com/car-air-fresheners?page=1


How long do these Instafinish perfumes last? Or do you need to keep reapplying them everyday? Not many reviews are there about their scents


----------



## Mastiz (Nov 5, 2010)

I used to like the Autoglym Coconut Coctail, too bad it's no longer available. I haven't been able to find a coconut scent as good as that one. 

California Scents Capristano Coconut is weak and imho doesn't really smell like coconut at all. Threw it out after one week. 

I would also like to know how long the Instafinish scents last?


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

I recently tried the coconut from california scent.

It traveled to the bin within 5 minutes, horrible. Hopefully was a gift from a supplier !


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

masterpartha said:


> How long do these Instafinish perfumes last? Or do you need to keep reapplying them everyday? Not many reviews are there about their scents





Mastiz said:


> I used to like the Autoglym Coconut Coctail, too bad it's no longer available. I haven't been able to find a coconut scent as good as that one.
> 
> California Scents Capristano Coconut is weak and imho doesn't really smell like coconut at all. Threw it out after one week.
> 
> I would also like to know how long the Instafinish scents last?


i think it makes a good coconut smell tbh, but you need to spray it couple of times a day to keep the smell going.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Within the last hour I've just opened a coconut Magic Tree, I couldn't tell the difference between it & the vanilla scent.

But, you can't beat a Magic Tree, no matter how posh the competitors packaging / name is.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

California scents coconut for me, slap in the middle of the dash


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> Angelwax do a interior plastic gel that smells of coconut, I got a sample in the last Waxybox and I love it. Its like being on holiday when using it as all you can smell is Hawian Tropic sun oil, lifts my mood loads


is this it ?

http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=angel-plastic-interior-dressing


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

to sum up coconut scents

the instafinish coconut spray i use doesn't last long at all but smells ok, all the california scents coconut ones are a waste as they smell ok when smelling directly but not strong enough to fill your car. ive got a new california scents Capistrano coconut tin in the car and you can tell its even there. magic tree coconut doesnt really smell like coconut and as with all magic trees, you pull them completely out the bag your looking at 1-3 days before they die.

best ones ive found recently are the yankee candles coconut bay, either in the 2D or 3D Jar hanging air fresheners or the coconut bay spray, which does seem to last a good few hours from just one spray


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

I've gone for a 3 pack of the Yankee Candle car jars (2D). I'll crack open the first one tomorrow and will let you know what I think of it. It's got to be better than the Little Trees hanger that it'll be replacing - I find them too strong and artificial. Won't be using them again in a hurry.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

M20fes said:


> to sum up coconut scents
> 
> the instafinish coconut spray i use doesn't last long at all but smells ok, all the california scents coconut ones are a waste as they smell ok when smelling directly but not strong enough to fill your car. ive got a new california scents Capistrano coconut tin in the car and you can tell its even there. magic tree coconut doesnt really smell like coconut and as with all magic trees, you pull them completely out the bag your looking at 1-3 days before they die.
> 
> best ones ive found recently are the yankee candles coconut bay, either in the 2D or 3D Jar hanging air fresheners or the coconut bay spray, which does seem to last a good few hours from just one spray


good info! :thumb:

I love the coconut smell, but like you found the California Scents ones too weak.


----------

